# I might pick one of these bad boys up



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

seems like a pretty decent deal...

Want to Own a Humvee for $10,000? Forget Your Local Used Car Dealer, Check Out the Dept. of Defense


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Might be fun but kind of worthless . Simpler vehicle would serve much better for SHTF.
heater sucks
Ac really sucks
Ride really bad
Seats suck
A bit wide
Windows are a pain in the neck
Well you get the point


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

runs on moonshine, armor plating, underwater, mud, etc....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> runs on moonshine, armor plating, underwater, mud, etc....


 Pictured does not have any armor plating nor does it have the snorkel kit on it . Also they did not have the old Army engines in them they were fussy on fuel.
They served their purpose but they are not a cool civilian toy like the old jeep was.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do a lot of off road activities with several persons. I have been to several off road events parks and trails. Humvee in comparison to a jeep a useless. A jeep will out perform a hum vee hands down no contest. If you want to argue this pm me and bring it to my house and we will go in the woods and I will demonstrate. 

Get a jeep.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

10k starting bid for war weary hunk of $#/+. Low mileage means nothing when its been trouncing through hell for years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They could do some amazing things while loaded down and pulling trailers. The Gun ships made a very good weapons platform but I just don't see much use for one in this life.
Older Member of our VFW has the gunship version (turtle back) they put it in parades run it around hunting once in awhile.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that they're letting these Humvees go because they cost more to maintain than they are worth, and that's for the military who can get the parts. Cool to own if you have more money than you can spend but I'd have to pass on buying one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am a huge fan of the Hummers. I spent a lot of time behind the steering wheel of the Hummer. I have taken them through what even I didn't think it would make it, and came out the other side. This, from someone who loathed giving up his Jeep for the Hummer.

Let's assume the Hummer you purchase is a good one. If it is an Army auction, it will be. They'll be in top notch condition when they sell them. Still, are you going to use it on the hardball? The tires are going to wear, and replacing them will hurt your feelings. As Top said, maintenance is going to cost you.

Are you trained on using this fine vehicle? They'll do amazing things if you know how to use them. If not, and if you aren't going to be in a situation where it will be used to its full potential, why bother?

Nowadays, and my personal position, I'd rather have a used pickup from the 70s or 80s for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I Like Hummers!

These Humvee's for $10k (and you know the will get over bid) are beat up POS's
There are better conditioned ones out there.... for about the same money these things will get.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The jeep in it's many forms had out lived it use in the military. It just could no longer haul the loads or serve as a weapons platform . The HMMWV was a welcome change . The many configurations were useful. That does not mean there were not issues. For us they held up well. We were able to maintain 96-98% up and ready status while deployed with them. That of course was a result of great PCMS and a Motor pool SGT that made darn sure they got done.
Unlike the Jeep the Hummer just does not transition to fun project like the jeep did. Everything you touch on the Hummer is going to be expensive. If I were rich yea I would put one out back. As others here have, I spent many hours in the HMMWV.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you want a vehicle strictly for offroad go with a jeep. They are very superior to hummers for this role. Not saying that hummers are bad, just that they have a purpose as Smitty pointed out. More towing power and carrying capacity. They are also huge, which is not good in the woods.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a page full of trucks I would take before I spent money on a Humvee. To each their own, I'm not saying it's a bad idea, I'm just saying for me it would never happen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> If you want a vehicle strictly for offroad go with a jeep. They are very superior to hummers for this role. Not saying that hummers are bad, just that they have a purpose as Smitty pointed out. More towing power and carrying capacity. They are also huge, which is not good in the woods.


 We also needed more battery power. 24 volt systems with they ability to run enough power to keep the batteries up to power sights and weapon systems


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess they won't sell to me since I have a lair inside an old volcano.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

With armor I'd be interested. Armoring anything is pretty expensive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems they are selling for 21,000 and up at the auction. Does it not bother anyone we get a chance to buy the run down left overs and Obama just gave a lot of almost new ones to the Muslims.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Humvee was a pretty good vehicle, not to be confused with the civilian Hummer H2 and H3. The civilian model took the worst aspects, namely the width of the vehicle and eliminated the best aspect which was ground clearance with the independent suspension and geared hubs by putting it on a suburban chassis. Convert it to 12volt with accessory drive and brackets off any 1982-late 90's 6.2 or 6.5 turbo diesel and most of the parts you need will be available over the counter. Put the glow plugs on a Ford solenoid connected to a manual pushbutton and you will have eliminated the biggest problem of the design (while I was in as a 63B anyway)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> I do a lot of off road activities with several persons. I have been to several off road events parks and trails. Humvee in comparison to a jeep a useless. A jeep will out perform a hum vee hands down no contest. If you want to argue this pm me and bring it to my house and we will go in the woods and I will demonstrate.
> 
> Get a jeep.


You beat me to it, first they are to wide for most of the trail at least in Ky, and they have a terrible power to wait ratio something like 200hp/7000lbs the greatest advantage they have is they have a very high road clearance (can drive over large rocks because it doesn't have a conventional differential and axle).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> You beat me to it, first they are to wide for most of the trail at least in Ky, and they have a terrible power to wait ratio something like 200hp/7000lbs the greatest advantage they have is they have a very high road clearance (can drive over large rocks because it doesn't have a conventional differential and axle).


truth.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's two in my state, however they are not street legal! 

Yes the horsepower is low because its diesel and has more torque. Turbo? No turbo?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I was in and out before the Hummer. We had the CUC-V.

The surplus vehicle I want is a HIMAT. Those things are like Damnation Alley cool.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6512655245/


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was a vehicle based on an mlrs that was modified as an ambulance but I can't recall the type.

They moved a decommissioned RC-12 to my local base with a CH-47 it flew over my house a few times yesterday.


----------

